# What Day Is It?



## sawhorseray (Aug 25, 2021)

A father passing by his son's bedroom
Noticed the room unusually clean and saw an envelope propped up prominently on the pillow. It was addressed, 'Dad'. With the worst premonition, he opened the envelope and read the letter, with trembling hands.
Dear, Dad. It is with great regret and sorrow that I'm writing you. I had to elope with my new girlfriend, because I wanted to avoid a scene with Mom and you.
I've been finding real passion with Stacy. She is so nice, but I knew you would not approve of her because of all her piercing's, tattoos, her tight motorcycle clothes, and because she is so much older than I am.
But it's not only the passion, Dad. She's pregnant. Stacy said that we will be very happy. She owns a trailer in the woods, and has a stack of firewood for the whole winter. We share a dream of having many more children.
Stacy has opened my eyes to the fact that marijuana doesn't really hurt anyone. We'll be growing it for ourselves and trading it with the other people in the commune for all the cocaine and ecstasy we want.
In the meantime, we'll pray that science will find a cure for AIDS so that Stacy can get better. She sure deserves it!
Don't worry Dad, I'm 15, and I know how to take care of myself. Someday, I'm sure we'll be back to visit so you can get to know your many grandchildren.
Love, your son, Josh
P.S . Dad, none of the above is true. I'm over at Jason's house. I just wanted to remind you that there are worse things in life than the school report that's on the kitchen table. Call when it is safe for me to come home!
Kenny


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 25, 2021)

Oh my God Ray... loved the first one! But once again you proved it's too hard to pick a favorite! Awesome!

Ryan


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 25, 2021)

I agree Ray, all of them are pretty damn funny!

Have a good weekend in the nice heatwave down there.....

I will be coming down next tuesday once it cools off.

John


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2021)

Funny stuff! As usual the Animal ones ring true and crack my up...JJ


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 25, 2021)

Can't pick a favorite today. Too many good ones!
As far as what day it is, only two days matter since I retired. Trash pickup day is Tuesday.
You can't buy beer or liquor in Indiana until noon on Sunday.
Every other day is Saturday....
:-)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 25, 2021)

Ray, all of them are good ones.  
I can especially relate to the Dr. Welby joke.  
A bottle of Boone's or Mad Dog 20/20 and a Bob Seger 8 track meant someone was getting lucky that night.


----------



## smokeymose (Aug 25, 2021)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Ray, all of them are good ones.
> I can especially relate to the Dr. Welby joke.
> A bottle of Boone's or Mad Dog 20/20 and a Bob Seger 8 track meant someone was getting lucky that night.


Went through a lot of Boone's Farm during my one year at college but it didn't make me lucky LOL!
Good to know that I'm immune, though. Possibly how I survived the '70s.....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Aug 25, 2021)

smokeymose

Well, that is shame.  Or maybe it was just the girls I went with back in the day.


----------



## cutplug (Aug 25, 2021)

Always look forward to these! No matter what day it is.
 The Boones Farm one gave me an instant flashback hangover!


----------



## robrpb (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs Ray.

Rob


----------



## schlotz (Aug 25, 2021)

Thanks Ray.  The 'magical fairy' is hilarious.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2021)

Some LOL ones in there . 
The Dog " Where going " should be the definition of an Australian Cattle Dog . 
OMG that perfect .


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 25, 2021)

More Great ones!!!
Spanx Ray!!

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Some LOL ones in there .
> The Dog " Where going " should be the definition of an Australian Cattle Dog .
> OMG that perfect .


For sure!  My son has an Australian Shepard and that describes him down to a "T".


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Aug 25, 2021)

Funny stuff Ray, but the tree limb on the truck is painful...


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 25, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> The Dog " Where going " should be the definition of an Australian Cattle Dog .
> OMG that perfect .


My Son just got an Australian Cattle Dog Pup last week, and that's exactly how he described it, lol.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 25, 2021)

All good ones again Ray.  The first one was great, and I guess I'm a Seenager.  Thanks great way to get through the rest of the week.  Oh we drank Night Train, til we fell off the tracks.  Then switched to Boone's Farm, lol.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles this morning! 

Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 26, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> My Son just got an Australian Cattle Dog Pup last week, and that's exactly how he described it, lol.


Awesome !


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 26, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Awesome !


I just got the notification of this reply now 3pm, you replied at 954am.  I manually saw it at 1020am though.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 30, 2021)

Great batch, Ray.
Loved the first one, and the suck truck.  LOL.
Gary


----------

